# How long does a work visa take?



## Onelasttime

Happy New Year!! 

Just a very quick question especially to those of you who have been through the process recently... How long did your visa take to come through?

I have been looking around on line and found the DP11 form that employers will fill in to apply is that all they have to fill in (and send along with CV, offer letter etc) it seems really basic!! 

Thanks for all your help on this forum so far we can't wait to start our new life out in KL even if we can't get school places at the moment!!! argh! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fredcheong

With all the required documents submitted it won't take long for the visa.
You might get it done within the same day or 2 but bear in mind the queue might set you back a few hours of waiting time.

Applying for a long term social visit pass for my wife used to take 6-8 hours in the Immigration Department in KL.
They have changed the way things work the last time I went there to collecting your visa on the next day to minimize waiting time.


----------



## Onelasttime

Thank you again!!! My husbands company is applying for it and I guess will do so by post but hopefully it won't take too long! 

I just want to get everything moving now!! Thanks for all your help with all our questions you have been a reall lifesaver and we really appreciate it.


----------

